# Saturday Watch Group



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes the first weekend 07, all the best for the year

For me wearing this one. can't decide which I will wear on the trip, most likely none as it's easier to bring one back on your wrist


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wearing Yellow today


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

Going with the Breitling Shark today as my omega seamaster currently needs a battery change (Â£85 through Omega!)










But which cap shall i wear?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still orange


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

wearing this for now....










karl


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Snap Karl. Pound for pound it's got to be hard to beat these as a beater.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Another beater day for me too.


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

You have 3 Jase? now that's just greedy!!!

Big chunky Paul Picot C-Type today, as I traded my other dive watch and I miss it a bit!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Breitling Superocean for me today, and probably the whole weekend:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Vintage Doxa in Zeno case for me, constructed by Roy


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Henry W said:


> You have 3 Jase? now that's just greedy!!!
> 
> Big chunky Paul Picot C-Type today, as I traded my other dive watch and I miss it a bit!


you would be Joolz not Jase wouldn't you!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT GMT today:










Cheers


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Going with this still. Going to wear it until it looses 20 seconds, so far since thursday 17.00 it's only lost 7 seconds!! Impressive or what??


















P.S. Jase thank Steve for sorting it so it runs sooooooo well


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad to hear it


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Glad to hear it


Does he always regulate things that well?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

7750 today for me


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm in the army this Saturday


















Mike


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Weight lifting today











Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Poljot Aviator so far.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Vostok today.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Still wearing this although it`s now looking even better on one of Roy`s excellent green HDN`s, ordered yesterday, arrived this morning, superb service, thanks Roy









*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan (Jewels) *

Made in China by the Tianjin Seagull Watch Group Company.

Distributed by the Tsinlien Sea-Gull Co.Ltd.

Movement based on the Venus cal.175


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

My weekend ol' faithful for me today.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

I know that it is supposed to be old watch sunday, but couldn't resist wearing this one today









Everite Vortic










Apologies for poor pic!

Regards

Mark


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Speedy for me ..


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

hmmm... my picture didn't show up! Take 2:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

RLT30 again today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

These two have been sharing wrist duties since Christmas day.



















DA36 on as I type this. My other watches are beginning to pout so I'll be wearing a vintage piece tomorrow.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

It's persisting down outside, so this one today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Newport Ultra High Frequency (







) for me today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Newport Ultra High Frequency (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im out for a meal tonight so Im going to change to my RLT19 special....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This srrived this morning from Italy, NOS









Sellers piccie, not mine. I like it. Does anyone know how the "medical" bit works? I understand it's to count pulse rates?










So far all is well and keeping time ok. I'm getting into this collecting lark eh?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

O&W for me










Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed to this one now.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

ORIS today


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

mel said:


> This srrived this morning from Italy, NOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It basically says that it's calibrated to 15 pulses in Russian and Latin, and there are two pulsemeter scales running from 12 to 6 and from 6 to 12. Prepare to take a pulse, and then when the second hand hits 12 or 6, start counting pulses. When you count 15 pulses, look where the second hand is pointing on the scale and that's the pulse rate.


----------

